

New Developer Tools in Firefox 11 Aurora - maratd
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/12/new-developer-tools-in-firefox-11-aurora/

======
sachleen
The “Tilt” 3D View looks so cool! But it's nice to see Firefox getting
Developer Tools.

